

High performance server architecture - bootload
http://pl.atyp.us/content/tech/servers.html

======
neilc
"An example of a copy that's disguised rather than hidden is a hash function,
which has all the memory-access cost of a copy and also involves more
computation."

A hash function requires reading all the input, but it only writes to a
constant-sized region of memory, unlike a memory copy. I'd say this difference
makes the comparison pretty inaccurate.

